# Enhancing My EMP Protection



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

A while back, I added this all aluminum box to my collection of Faraday enclosures. I removed the plastic gasket & replaced it with stainless steel wool. Since it stores some of my more critical components, such as one of the solar generators, spare AR optics, radios, etc., I decided to attempt to improve the protection by nesting. I purchased the Dri-Shield 3400 EMP bags from Dr. Bradley's site as they are the ones he tested & recommends.

So prior to improving, this is what it looked like:










Getting the solar generator in the bag & sealing it shut with my heat sealer. Since I normally only pull these out once a year, I decided to heat seal as opposed to tape.




























Sealed up the other gear inside another bag but taped this one. Since I use extra steel wool around the seal area of the lid, I covered the bags with another layer of cardboard prior to closing it up.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What's the address for Dr Bradleys website? Thanks


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

paraquack said:


> What's the address for Dr Bradleys website? Thanks


Practical Disaster Preparedness for the Family


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

This is a neglected area of my preparations. I've read that an old microwave oven offers EMP protection. I should pick up an old one at a garage sale to keep my radios, etc. in. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Go2ndAmend said:


> This is a neglected area of my preparations. I've read that an old microwave oven offers EMP protection. I should pick up an old one at a garage sale to keep my radios, etc. in. Thanks for the post.


They only offer limited protection in a certain frequency. Not all EMPs are the same.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

******* said:


> Practical Disaster Preparedness for the Family


not endorsing these bags for EMP protection - that's up to you to verify yourself .... but he's totally correct about many of the supposedly EMP proof bags for sale around the internet - most are nothing more but electronic parts static bags - which most certainly aren't good enough for a heavy max EMP/solar wave emission ....

but you should know that the Dri-Shield 3400 bags the Doctor is selling on his site is uber high $$$$$ compared to the open market ....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DRI-SHIELD-...-CUSTOM-ULINE-MARKINGS-100-PACK-/172119054259


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Go2ndAmend said:


> This is a neglected area of my preparations. I've read that an old microwave oven offers EMP protection. I should pick up an old one at a garage sale to keep my radios, etc. in. Thanks for the post.


guy - the microwave for EMP protection is the oldest prepper urban legend around - nothing but a farce - been circulating around like 15 -20 years now ....

same thing using a cell phone to test effectiveness - used to be a radio ....

look around the garage sales for the 2 piece cookie/candy tins from the holiday gifts - the bigger ones for fancy popcorn .... spend a dime to a buck for protection ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@******* That has to be some of the best EMP protection I've seen yet.

One suggestion. Most steel wool is greased during manufacture to prevent rust in storage. I don't know if that might reduce it's conductivity or not, but using the steel wool for furniture refinishing that is ungreased might be advisable.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> @******* That has to be some of the best EMP protection I've seen yet.
> 
> One suggestion. Most steel wool is greased during manufacture to prevent rust in storage. I don't know if that might reduce it's conductivity or not, but using the steel wool for furniture refinishing that is ungreased might be advisable.


not enough emphasis on the steel wool grade - you're trying to block a very small amplitude emission wave - the steel wool needs to be basically a moldable metal seal - the closer "knit" the better - something like super fine 0000 steel wool should get the job done ....

the major advantage I see using steel wool over metallic tape is the eazy re-usability - you can open the metal container Faraday Cage - aka garbage can - and close it back down after using your protected electronic device ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> not enough emphasis on the steel wool grade - you're trying to block a very small amplitude emission wave - the steel wool needs to be basically a moldable metal seal - the closer "knit" the better - something like super fine 0000 steel wool should get the job done ...


That makes sense. I've seen photographs of military grade EMP-proof seals, and they do appear to be steel wool of some kind, couldn't see the fineness of the thread.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> not endorsing these bags for EMP protection - that's up to you to verify yourself .... but he's totally correct about many of the supposedly EMP proof bags for sale around the internet - most are nothing more but electronic parts static bags - which most certainly aren't good enough for a heavy max EMP/solar wave emission ....
> 
> but you should know that the Dri-Shield 3400 bags the Doctor is selling on his site is uber high $$$$$ compared to the open market ....
> 
> DRI-SHIELD 3400 MOISTURE BARRIER BAG, 10" x 20", CUSTOM ULINE MARKINGS,100 PACK | eBay


As a printer, I have no way to verify any given EMP bag. But from reading Dr. Bradley's book & watching his videos, he is the ONLY person I've seen or read about that seems to actually test properly... using the right equipment & testing the proper frequencies. I now laugh when I see cell phone tests & tests using microwave ovens.

Of course I know the Dri-Shield can be gotten cheaper elsewhere. Heck, his bags ship from one of the online sellers with their name all over the box. But I decided to purchase from him & will buy more from him simply because, IMO, he is a valuable resource to the prepper community. He is highly educated in this field & actually runs scientifically controlled experiments. I choose to support his business.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> @******* That has to be some of the best EMP protection I've seen yet.
> 
> One suggestion. Most steel wool is greased during manufacture to prevent rust in storage. I don't know if that might reduce it's conductivity or not, but using the steel wool for furniture refinishing that is ungreased might be advisable.


Thanks for the compliment. I get the steel wool from Amazon & they state it is virtually oil free. From Amazon:

*This high quality stainless steel wool is produced using a high quality steel to create a crumble, corrosion, and dust resistant wool that is virtually oil free with no rogue strands. Manufactured on state of the art equipment utilizing 21st century technology without the use of oil, the only oil contamination will be trace amounts used on the machinery (not oil in the cutting and drawing process as with other steel wools). Oil contamination gives steel wool a dark gray color, and you can smell the oil contamination.*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013X7L3AM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I also use this steel wool to seal my trash can Faraday enclosure. Watching Dr. Bradley's video, I learned the protection goes way up if the lid is sealed. I could use that 3M 3340 silver foil tape, but I like to have easy access to my enclosures. The trash can actually works better for stuffing the gap with the steel wool. Since the edge of the lid is tapered, to form a metal to metal contact seal with the can, that provides a tapered gap that alloys you to stuff the foil into. The size & shape of the gap really allows you to stuff it very densely. The aluminum enclosure pictured doesn't have the tapered seam. I did compress some of the steel wool to replace the gasket (can be seen in one of the photos) & that by itself would probably make a rather good seal, but just to be extra safe, I have that floating piece of steel wool that lays on seal area. With it there, the lid fit is much tighter.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> not enough emphasis on the steel wool grade - you're trying to block a very small amplitude emission wave - the steel wool needs to be basically a moldable metal seal - the closer "knit" the better - something like super fine 0000 steel wool should get the job done ....


This is the area of EMP that just confuses the snot out of me. Some folks say the wave is tiny... others say it is like 1/4 inch. I personally can't see how it can be tiny because a true Faraday cage was made of wire mesh. I know EMP protected government rooms use mesh... and not with micron small gaps. Since this confuses me so, and since I've yet to see any scientific study (and not simply an opinion) regarding steel wool gaskets, well that is why I've gone nested. I think the aluminum container with my gasket & extra steel wool is a sound Faraday enclosure, but to be safe, I've nested my gear inside the only EMP bags that I've seen tested to be good. So this way, I don't rely on opinion or any one mode of protection.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> guy - the microwave for EMP protection is the oldest prepper urban legend around - nothing but a farce - been circulating around like 15 -20 years now ....
> 
> same thing using a cell phone to test effectiveness - used to be a radio ....
> 
> look around the garage sales for the 2 piece cookie/candy tins from the holiday gifts - the bigger ones for fancy popcorn .... spend a dime to a buck for protection ....


Agree 100%. But with the tins, they would need to be sealed with conductive tape. Plus I'd strongly suggest nesting, with either wrapping the first tin in something non-conductive & then placing inside another sealed tin or putting the sealed tin inside an EMP bag. Tech Protect makes some very heavy walled EMP bags that have zip lock closures built in. They make a huge bag for large electronics or for the outside bag for other nested smaller bags. For anyone getting started with this, I'd look strongly at their product. With all the sizes they have available & since all can be opened & closed, I'd feel real safe storing critical goods in their bags... especially when nesting one bag inside another. I would assume they are good bags as they state they meet military specifications.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Go2ndAmend said:


> This is a neglected area of my preparations. I've read that an old microwave oven offers EMP protection. I should pick up an old one at a garage sale to keep my radios, etc. in. Thanks for the post.


Microwaves suck. Check out the below link to another thread. Do a search and there is a lot of other EMP or nuclear threads.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...val-talk/64273-faraday-cage-question-emp.html

One of the guys posted this link on another thread. Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - EMP - Futurescience.com


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> not endorsing these bags for EMP protection - that's up to you to verify yourself .... but he's totally correct about many of the supposedly EMP proof bags for sale around the internet - most are nothing more but electronic parts static bags - which most certainly aren't good enough for a heavy max EMP/solar wave emission ....
> 
> but you should know that the Dri-Shield 3400 bags the Doctor is selling on his site is uber high $$$$$ compared to the open market ....
> 
> DRI-SHIELD 3400 MOISTURE BARRIER BAG, 10" x 20", CUSTOM ULINE MARKINGS,100 PACK


I checked out this eBay ad a couple of months ago. I asked them if they would sell in lower quantities so that the shipping and product would not cost as much and the fact that I don't need 100 bags and they said no, so I skipped them.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I checked out this eBay ad a couple of months ago. I asked them if they would sell in lower quantities so that the shipping and product would not cost as much and the fact that I don't need 100 bags and they said no, so I skipped them.


thinking about a request to a few of the mylar bag distributors for including the Dri-Shields to their inventory ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> thinking about a request to a few of the mylar bag distributors for including the Dri-Shields to their inventory ....


That's a good idea, tell em we will spread the word in the prepper forums. I'm on 3 different forums and I think you are on the same ones.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> thinking about a request to a few of the mylar bag distributors for including the Dri-Shields to their inventory ....


These folks have all the sizes at single piece minimums & nice pricing. Here is one size:

D341020 SCS | Static Control, ESD, Clean Room Products | DigiKey


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I am an old dog, but am still able to learn a new trick. OK, OK, I got it. Best use of old microwave ovens is as a 300 yard range target and not for EMP protection. Thanks all.


----------



## Sherpa Bill (Dec 11, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> guy - the microwave for EMP protection is the oldest prepper urban legend around - nothing but a farce - been circulating around like 15 -20 years now ....
> 
> same thing using a cell phone to test effectiveness - used to be a radio ....
> 
> look around the garage sales for the 2 piece cookie/candy tins from the holiday gifts - the bigger ones for fancy popcorn .... spend a dime to a buck for protection ....


I have made extensive use of the tins. They are cheap and can be found in all of the second hand stores. Just be sure that you inspect them carefully. Super tight fitting lids are what I look for. I stay away from the square/rectangular ones because they may fit tight in the corners but not so much along the edges. Round is much tighter seal in general. Any dent or deformation along the seal is unacceptable. I nest them with layers of non conductive material. Orphaned socks and old pillow cases work great (no holes though) I have wrapped larger boxes in heavy duty aluminum foil also. Everything then goes into a steel garbage can with metal tape around the seal. I have seen them lined with cardboard or carpet. I use a large heavy duty contractors garbage bag with cinch straps. Be sure to remove batteries from everything. I also pack away the instructions with the equipment. It is very important for me to label everything on the outside of the containers as well. Otherwise I forget.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sherpa Bill said:


> Just be sure that you inspect them carefully. Super tight fitting lids are . Otherwise I forget.


Yea, me to ...... now who did you say you were? I musta missed your Intro post.


----------

